# Dorothy, Wake Up, You're a Zombie.



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

My roommate decided to be a Zombie Dorothy from The Wizard of Oz. So this is what I came up with. (she had a work party tonight.) I thought it was fun.









-Z


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks great.


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks, Toto is a zombie too.


----------



## FearingtonHouse (Oct 10, 2011)

There's no place like tomb. There's no place like tomb.

(well, it ALMOST works)


----------



## Davyblues (Sep 18, 2011)

I think a Zombie "Scare Crow" would fit in nicely.


----------



## JordanEDunston7789 (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks great..


----------

